# Gorilla ATV Tires



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My cousin just put these on his RZR, and they are amazing. He can go almost any wre in 2wd. They are the most agresive ATV tire I have ever sean. But they ride rough. You can get them in 27", 28", 30", and 32". My cousin has 30" on his RZR. I don't know how they would work for plowing though.


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

The lugs are spaced like 600 feet apart so I am assuming they would be very rough on hard packed surfaces. I bet the stock tires would grip better on paved roads or driveways. But you never know,.


----------



## BeSeenGraphics (Aug 6, 2009)

I am partial to my 31" Outlaws. Much better on the trail also.


----------

